# full grown piranhas



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i previously had a 90 gallon and kinda thought that it was too small for full grown piranhas.

i was just curious as to what the minimum size tank should be for full size reds, or other fish that reach about a foot in length.

also how long does it tank to raise say a pygo to the size of a foot?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

For 4-5 Reds, I'd say at least a 60x20x20" tank, and an additional 4-6" in length for every extra Red. From 5-6 Reds on, the best tank depth and height would be 24".
To raise a Red to about 12" would take quite some years, but I doubt there's an exact answer to that: growth rate depends on so many different factors.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

so i should be looking for a 60"x24"24"?

now, how about solitary fish. what size tank then?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> so i should be looking for a 60"x24"24"?


For a shoal of 4-6 Reds for life a tank that size would be great.



EMJAY said:


> now, how about solitary fish. what size tank then?


Depends on the species: any species that reaches up to 8" (like Medinai and Irritans) can live in a tank of 40x16x16" for life. A species that grows to about 12" (like a Red, Cariba, Spilo, Mac, Brandti, Geryi) should have at least a 48x20x20" tank. Elongs (for life) and sub-adult Manueli's (<10") should have a 60x20x20" tank, as they are very active and extremely fast and agile swimmers. Very large Rhoms and Manueli's should have a 6x2x2ft tank, imo.

This is just what I personally believe are good sizes: keep in mind that other people will think different about this, and by no means am I trying to sound like I know it all, or are absolutely right about this: in the end each owner of a fish is the one that knows best what his/her fish need.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

thats some great information judazz, but you are correct there is not a set of dimesions or gallons per fish ratio that is absolutly right all the time.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

of course not, but there is a solid idea

i mean, i had a 90, and i honestly thought that it was too small, not enough running length,

basicly im tryign to find out if i was wrong, and if i should get another 90, or loose more floor space to a bigger tank


----------

